# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Jeta - ndarja poezi 2010

## shigjeta

*JETA*

                                 Ëndrrën në dysh ma ndave
                                 Spari kur të pashë
                                 Vashë
                                 Diellin ma zure
                                 Edhe hëna ndali hovin
                                 Në tokë gjithkah borë e shi
                                 Në mua shkëndia përseri.

                                 Eklips, eklips, brita
                                 U çjerra në të djathtë, e të majtë
                                 Bëra be
                                 Në ëngjej e pejkamber
                                 Isha me të, bashkë
                                 Në këtë dhe.

                                 Edhe Naimi po  të ngritej
                                 Nga varri,
                                 Me dy vëllezërit  përseri
                                 Nuk do tdinin të shkruanin
                                 Për  ata sytë e zi.

                                 Të qeshë nuk guxoi
                                 Buzëqeshja ime ka ndaluar
                                 Në syrin tënd,
                                 Në vetullën tënde
                                 Është ngatërruar.

                                  Kaloi , eklipsi, kaloi
                                  Dielli  sërish shëndrit
                                  Fytyrën tënde
                                  Në cep të syrit loti vizëllon
                                  Ndalet e bekon                                               
                                  Në gisht unazën
                                  Bilet për jetë,
                                  Uron.

----------

